
Baby robot unveiled in Japan as number of childless couples grows - eplanit
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/04/baby-robot-unveiled-in-japan-as-number-of-childless-couples-grows
======
kapsi
"plummeting birth rates have left many couples without children" \- something
is off with this sentence

